# my new kittens!!!!!!!!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wish! A friend sent me this picture just to make me crazy!! I want the one on the far left!

And the one in the back hiding his little face.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The picture is broken! Would love to see the kittens!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea! There's the picture! OMG! They are so cute!!! Little precious balls of fluff!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

So cute! I want one too


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, they are so pretty. I love how their eyes match their coats.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll take two! 

But seriously, if they're getting adopted out once they're old enough, I hope they get taken in two's or three's.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

O.M.G I can only imagine the fun of turning that box of kittens lose and playing with them!!!


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

This just made my day!! How adorable!! I LOVE them! I want the one on the far left also!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How cute is this??!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I especially love those short, furry paws :luv


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love their little tails!  <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, a box full of kittens! They are very cute.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I would like a box of adorable kittens please


----------

